# MP620 died; should I use my Pro-100 printer for everyday printing?



## Bob_B (Jul 28, 2013)

For the last six months, I've used two printers: (1) an old Canon MP620 inkjet that I considered my go-to printer for routine printing of emails etc, and (2) a new Canon Pro-100 inkjet that I used exclusively for printing images from LR etc. Well, the MP620 died last weekend leaving me with the Pro-100. I'm a bit short on cash right now, so I'm using the Pro-100 for everything that needs printing, but I wonder if this is a good idea in the long run? Pro-100 ink is higher price and even at the most economical printing settings, per page cost is higher than the MP620. Also, I worry that I am shortening the life of the print head of this more expensive printer by printing emails etc.

If you were in this situation, would you buy a second printer or just use the Pro-100?

Thank you for your replies.

Bob


----------



## clee01l (Jul 28, 2013)

Bob_B said:


> ...If you were in this situation, would you buy a second printer or just use the Pro-100?...


If you do that much printing, then you might look into getting a dedicated B&W printer for everything that is not needing a photo quality print.  You might also re-evaluate your printing needs.  Do you really need to print an email?  Does every Word document need printing? Remember, the computer was supposed to render us a paperless society.  Are you doing your part?   Think about all of those trees that gave up their lives so you could print an email.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 29, 2013)

I ended up with a cheap B&W laser printer for printing 'general' stuff.  I discovered I so rarely need colour, it was far more cost-effective to do that.


----------



## Bob_B (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestion Victoria. I hadn't thought about a laser printer, but that might be just what I need. Oh, and I don't print much: maybe 4 or 6 pages of b/w per week on average. I didn't want to give the impression that I was printing reams of paper.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 29, 2013)

Maybe just a really cheap inkjet with compatible cartridges would be cheaper if you're printing that little.


----------

